# yoplait yogurt?



## RainbowBaby13

is it ok to eat? I had Yoplait yogurt light but then later read that it contains aspartame which is an artificial sweetner that can mess with brain development? I feel like when it comes to food everything is a no no lol


----------



## ItsJana

Some say aspartame is fine in moderation, others say it should be avoided. If you look at aspertame's history, you'll see that it wasn't even intended to be a food. The scientist that invented aspartame spilled some on his finger and licked it off noting the sweet taste...the rest is history. However, having something with aspartame in it once in a while or accidentally will not hurt baby.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

oh wow! I did not know that lol. and thank you so much


----------



## RaspberryK

It's in a so many things I don't think it could be totally avoided, but I like to try to get full fat full sugar versions of things as I prefer that over the artificial things that go into light and no sugar things. Xx


----------



## Nikko88

The FDA puts it into the safe in moderation category.
https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/artificialsweetener.html

I generally avoid it because it can be associated with weight gain (in a 2014 mouse study with groups eating the same amount of food), but I will have a diet soda every week or so when it's a trade off between over doing the sugar consumption. It's a trade-off.


----------



## misspriss

Regular yoplait doesn't have it (the non-light ones). I'd just stick to those!

I mostly eat The Greek Gods yogurt though, because it's the only full fat yogurt on the shelf at the grocery store! I do full fat. Dietary fat does not make you fat. It keeps you full and satisfied so you eat less :)


----------



## RainbowBaby13

thank you all so much for your responces! and also thank you for the link @nikko88 :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

You will be just fine eating Yoplait. Like everything else, Aspartame is ok in moderation. If it really caused as big of an issue as people will have you believe then there would be warning labels on the packages. 

By the way Yoplait does not even have aspartame in it anymore. I believe they changed their recipe a few months ago. 

Aspartame: https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/artificialsweetener.html
Yoplait: https://www.blog.generalmills.com/2014/06/removing-aspartame-from-yoplait-light/


----------



## RainbowBaby13

thank you:) that's good to know because I love Yoplait lol


----------

